# Hyperthyroid but I assume not graves



## kangamum (Aug 13, 2015)

I've got to wait until the end of the month to see an endo, but I have a large single nodule on my left thyroid. Right is fine. I have no thryoid antibodies. I have lupus and a very high ANA (1:1280) and anti ro antibodies.

My t3 is raised, my t4 is borderline, my tsh is nil.

tsh <0.01

t4 24 (11-25)

t3 8.6 (3.10-6.80)

My symptoms prior to meds have been awful with constant tremors and I've been on proprananol and Propylthiouracil for 2 weeks. It's taken an entire year to finally go from borderline to full hyper

They want to do the radioactive scan but I'm breastfeeding my 11 month old. From what I read though, it isn't graves, and therefore it can only be toxic nodule right? (which I told them it was a year ago lol) I'm trying to figure out if they actually NEED to do the scan, if it isn't graves, then the scan will show uptake with the nodule and removal will be necessary. If it is graves, then the whole thyroid will uptake and I'll choose surgery as treatment. So same treatment regardless. Is there some other thing it could be that means they HAVE to do the the scan? I mean doing it just for the sake of confirming what we know seems pointless.

All biopsies have been negative but I do have quite enlarged lymph nodes on that side, which they say do not show as suspicious on the ultrasound.


----------

